# Fet and steroids advice please



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello 
I  currently in the middle of my frozen cycle with the plan to transfer on Friday, I have in the past tested positive for unk cells so my last cycle I cycled using steroids it was a fresh cycle so I started 20mg of prednisolone on ec day this time day 10 as it’s a frozen cycle which Is similar timing but my consultant has me on 25mg can I ask those who have had fet with steroids what was your dosage abd the day you started,, I trust my consultant I just over think and worry about everything  

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## babybird888 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi! Can I just ask if you’re cycling in the UK? As I though the HFEA had banned steroids / intralipids until a later date due to the pandemic? I’m hoping I’m wrong as want to get on with the cycle!!!!


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello baby bird 
I had already picked up my prescription pre lockdown so had the medicine to take, I was told had I of gotten the prescription now then I wouldn’t of been able to have steroids 
Probably not the answer you want ,, I think some  clinics are allowing them if absolutely necessary 
Kirsty xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

I think 25mg is a relatively common dose, I was on either 20 or 25 with Panda (I can’t remember which now but it’s all in my diary on here) xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to reply madameG that puts me at ease ,,

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I was on 20mg (Professor Brosens at Coventry's protocol). Best of luck!


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Pognut That’s the protocol i followed On my last cycle too but only realised after taking them yesterday it was 5mg more I was just scared I would over suppress if that’s even possible 

Xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

It is possible, yes - and I hesitate about saying that as I don't want to stress you out! - can you ask your clinic about it? I'm sure 25g is fine, but I'd probably just ask them, in your shoes, to save yourself the worry. It's all stressful enough without worrying about stuff the clinic could reassure you about. x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Ohh can you,, thank you pognut I will email my ivf clinic now and ask them 
Thanks everyone your all so kind xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I wouldn't have *thought* that an extra 5mg would cause problems, but hopefully your clinic will be able to be totally reassuring, and that'll be one less thing to worry about. Best of luck. xx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Chriskirsty I am on 25mcg too, hope that helps and good luck! X


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Thanks hopecove Every reply is reassuring..can I ask what day you started on? And thank you 😊 xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Ohh and congratulations on your bfp I’ve just seen on your signature xxx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks so much chriskirsty! It’s early days, I’m hopeful but terrified. 
I started on the same day as luteal support, which for me was day 20 (I had two 5 day blasties transferred). X


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

It’s so nerve racking in the beginning the fear doesn’t seem to go.. Ive got everything crossed for you . I started mine on day 10 as lining was 9.8mm lead follicle was 20.5mm this is a natural cycle was yours? If you don’t mind me asking ? It just confuses me all the different protocols xxx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you!
Sure, I’ve been on a medicated short FET cycle, (feels like I’m on every drug under the sun). I’m also  takings steroids and clexane to try and prevent miscarriage happening again. I think each clinic has its own way of doing things so I guess it varies a bit at each place? Good luck, sounds you like have a great lining so fingers crossed xx


----------

